# rain jacket



## paulrw (11 May 2009)

I need to buy a decent rain jacket for my forthcoming tour from Rotterdam to Vienna. I'm looking at about £150 but I haven't a clue of what is rated. Also do the ones you buy online replace items if theyre the wrong size ? Grateful for any advice.


----------



## Andy in Sig (11 May 2009)

Take a look at the Men's Cloudbase jacket from Rohan www.Rohan.co.uk It costs around 112 quid. The best thing is that like all Rohan gear it's wearable in non-sporty contexts and lasts donkey's years. Dunno what their replacement policy is but I do know that as a 6 ft, normally built bloke, size L is always a perfect fit for me.

They also do matching overtrousers to go with it.


----------



## andym (11 May 2009)

paulrw said:


> Also do the ones you buy online replace items if theyre the wrong size?



Yes. Apart from anything else there's something called the Distance Selling Regulations.


----------



## psmiffy (11 May 2009)

I have two - a relatively cheap Gill (£75) and an expensive gore bike (£200) the cheaper one has done the job well, the expensive one is marginally better -the Gill tends to retain a little moisture in the fabric and dry slower - both jackets have worn well and will last for years to come - I can recommend both brands

For cycling a few cycling specific features like drop tails and pit zips can make life more pleasant in heavy persistant rain - My defunct Gore had poppers so that I could wear iot like a cape - useful in very warm conditions with torrential rain - I dislike cycling in a hood but the one on the Gore jacket was invaluable last year in scandinavia


----------



## piedwagtail91 (11 May 2009)

i've always found rainproofs too warm until i came across this montane http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=34916

it kept me dry for over four hours on a recent wet ride, and packs away to the size of an orange,it's the only waterproof that i've never been too hot in.
it's not much to look at and i thought it was wasted money until i wore it.very very little condensation down the inside of the arms as well.

quite a bit under your price though


----------



## Riverman (11 May 2009)

Take a look at the cheapo stuff sack rain jacket in Aldi at the moment.


----------



## andym (11 May 2009)

psmiffy's post made me think it might be worth posting a link about Vaude's cycling cape/poncho:







http://www.ubergear.co.uk/Vaude-Covero-Poncho-II.html

Not necessarily what you'd want if it's just windy and damp, but definitely worth considering for chuck-it-down rain and times when the rain just keeps on. Obviously a lot more breathable than a jacket.


----------



## rich p (11 May 2009)

I've had problems with 2 Altura Crosslites so I'd steer clear of them.


----------



## jags (11 May 2009)

heard great things about montane .


----------



## HLaB (11 May 2009)

jags said:


> heard great things about montane .


The feather lite is not all that great for waterproofness but for size and breatheability they're great; if I was after a totally Waterproof jacket I'd get one of their H2O's.


----------



## jags (11 May 2009)

andym that cape look's good ,have you worn it cycling.i would imagine it would fly all over the place ,what are they like for cycling,also what about weight and how small can you pack them.


----------



## psmiffy (11 May 2009)

I had a cape when I was a kid - it was like riding in a combination of a out of control kite and and small greenhouse - stationary it was great but moving Iwas never sure what it was going to do next - Nonetheless, I understand that Josie Dew recommmends them for the lady cyclist


----------



## paulrw (11 May 2009)

Thank you all for that info, much appreciated.


----------



## mickle (12 May 2009)

Just bought this in black and love it.

http://www.endura.co.uk/Product.aspx?dept_id=122&prod_id=119


----------



## andym (12 May 2009)

jags said:


> andym that cape look's good ,have you worn it cycling.i would imagine it would fly all over the place ,what are they like for cycling,also what about weight and how small can you pack them.



I haven't worn that one. I have a hikers' poncho (which has the disadvantage or no thumb loops). The major disadvantage I've found with it is that in heavy rain the water collects in the triangle between the arms and the handlebar so you have to stop every so often and empty is out. Lots of flapping behind me but I ignored that. I think it is worth considering as an extra layer of protection for heavy rain.

pmiffy - yes I remember the old capes as well.


----------



## oxford_guy (12 May 2009)

I recently got an Endura Venturi eVENT waterproof cycling jacket, which I find great - seems to be as breathable as claimed, but keeps rain out. Also has useful pockets and fits well (I tried a Montane Stormrider, but the arms were massively too long, so returned it). It doesn't have a hood, if that's an issue, though.


----------



## johnb5271 (12 May 2009)

I have the Montane Stormrider jacket and can recommend it, and as Mickle and oxford guy say the Endura Venturi is also a smashing jacket, I have used my mates, there is not much too choose between the two jackets except the fit. The arms and torso length is longer on the montane, so try before you buy if possible.


----------



## yello (6 Jun 2009)

What sort of size do these eVent jackets pack down too?


----------



## theloafer (6 Jun 2009)

just got this ..not had to use it yet but it great reviews and is recomended in cycling plus£60... uk company too
http://www.corinnedennis.co.uk/jackets.html


----------



## gavintc (6 Jun 2009)

This is mine - very waterproof, but if you working hard, the fabric does not 'breathe' the sweat out fast enough. So, it is good, but not excellent. 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=32889

My wife has the lightweight version and as HLaB has stated, very light, but not very waterprrof.


----------



## Mycroft (7 Jun 2009)

Any advice on a good pair of breathable waterproof legs?

I always seem to end up with wet legs, even before the w/p coating rubbed off at the fork of my cheep Tescos ones.. been wary of spending money on anything else in case they are just as useless.

When the rain starts here it tends to remain for days, in one form or another, would the poncho REALLY be the way to go? how protective is of the legs/feet? don't want to HAVE to buy/carry overshoes.


----------



## HLaB (8 Jun 2009)

Mycroft said:


> Any advice on a good pair of breathable waterproof legs?


IME breatheable and waterproof don't go together, I look forward to be being proved wrong however.


----------



## Mycroft (11 Jun 2009)

HLaB said:


> IME breatheable and waterproof don't go together, I look forward to be being proved wrong however.



true!

but as I'm fairly new to this I thought it wouldn't do any harm to ask about the potential for some wonder garment that may or may not exist.

actually gave in and bought myself a cycle poncho yesterday, so will likely be a brilliant summer.. that way I can grumble about the cost! and not getting to use it 

I guess thats sods law waterproofing.


----------



## CopperBrompton (26 Jun 2009)

eVent proves you wrong :-)

I have the Montane eVent jacket and trousers, and both are (when you do them up properly<ahem>) 100% waterproof, and no sweat inside either. Highly recommended.


----------



## oxford_guy (26 Jun 2009)

oxford_guy said:


> I recently got an Endura Venturi eVENT waterproof cycling jacket, which I find great - seems to be as breathable as claimed, but keeps rain out. Also has useful pockets and fits well (I tried a Montane Stormrider, but the arms were massively too long, so returned it). It doesn't have a hood, if that's an issue, though.



This is what I got in the end too, I think it was well worth the money, its a great jacket and has nice features like an iPod headphone port and back vents. It also fits me much better than the equivalent Montane jacket, which had sleeves that were way too long. I think the Montane would pack down smaller, though - its thinner (though possibly less durable) and has no side pockets


----------



## oxford_guy (26 Jun 2009)

Mycroft said:


> Any advice on a good pair of breathable waterproof legs?
> 
> I always seem to end up with wet legs, even before the w/p coating rubbed off at the fork of my cheep Tescos ones.. been wary of spending money on anything else in case they are just as useless.
> 
> When the rain starts here it tends to remain for days, in one form or another, would the poncho REALLY be the way to go? how protective is of the legs/feet? don't want to HAVE to buy/carry overshoes.



I bought a pair of Montane Atomic DT pants http://www.winwood-outdoor.co.uk/acatalog/Montane_Atomic_Pants.html

They pack down really small (and come with a stuff sac), they're breathable, though not as good as eVent, but are much cheaper (I paid about £55 for mine)


----------



## rich p (26 Jun 2009)

What's the point of waterproof leggings? If it's cold wear lycra leggings and if not then it's a lot easier to dry skin than fabric.


----------



## oxford_guy (26 Jun 2009)

rich p said:


> What's the point of waterproof leggings? If it's cold wear lycra leggings and if not then it's a lot easier to dry skin than fabric.



If I'm about to leave work and its bucketing with rain, they're very useful...


----------



## byegad (27 Jun 2009)

Rainlegs are good. I have used mine in torrential rain and remained dry without building up sweat.


----------



## yello (27 Jun 2009)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> eVent proves you wrong :-)
> 
> I have the Montane eVent jacket and trousers, and both are (when you do them up properly<ahem>) 100% waterproof, and no sweat inside either. Highly recommended.



That's excellent to hear. I've been itching (well, not literally!) to try out eVent... but I've just been uncertain as to whether it's all it's cracked up to be. Now I just need to convince both myself and my misses that I need _yet another_ cycling jacket! To be honest, I do have too many as I've tried out different ones over the years.


----------



## Mycroft (1 Nov 2009)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> eVent proves you wrong :-)
> 
> I have the Montane eVent jacket and trousers, and both are (when you do them up properly<ahem>) 100% waterproof, and no sweat inside either. Highly recommended.



bought eVent stormrider jacket and legs, very expensive initial outlay, but WOW are they good! got myself a gore hood as well, the waterproof kit is the best thing after the bike 

I'm surprised that they keep you dry, but a good surprised, which, are the best kind


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Nov 2009)

i've got the endura convert which is suposed to be breathable and waterproof. it does neither. i did a 100km friday night and it rained quite heavily. i got soaked to the skin and i got cold. i'm now wondering what use this jacket is? i'm going the thermal tights route, with my faithful mountain harware windproof fleece jacket (non cycling). at least i know that once wet i'll still be warm. fleeces breath brilliantly. i;ve had this one for over 10 years, it has pit vents, removeable hood and thumb loops. can't recommend it enough.


----------



## Crankarm (1 Nov 2009)

Mycroft said:


> bought eVent stormrider jacket and legs, very expensive initial outlay, but WOW are they good! got myself a gore hood as well, the waterproof kit is the best thing after the bike
> 
> I'm surprised that they keep you dry, but a good surprised, which, are the best kind




What one of these?

http://www.winwood-outdoor.co.uk/cg...tormrider&PN=Montane.html#a1_212018#a1_212018

I have an Altura jacket which is waterproof and breathable, pre-Night vision range, about 8 years old now which cost £35 in a sale in Evans, which has been brilliant. Can't see the point of spending silly money on something that may be no different from a much cheaper jacket. One's sweat has to go some where. A fully sealed non breathable waterproof jacket is going to turn you into a boil or freeze in the bag .


----------



## soltour (2 Nov 2009)

Hi all,
I had until recently a Montane Event....It was very breathable and ultralight and lasted me quite sometime...The only snags were that the velcrose on the sleeves and zip caught at the inside and tore away some of that fabric, so if you get one make sure it doesnt contact inner...I finally ditched it because I couldnt seem to waterproof it anymore...use a five pound regatta plastic thing now


----------



## CopperBrompton (2 Nov 2009)

Crankarm said:


> Can't see the point of spending silly money on something that may be no different from a much cheaper jacket. One's sweat has to go some where.


Which is what you pay the money for. Goretex does a so-so job at letting the sweat out, eVent does a fantastic job at it. 

I had an Altura jacket before, and there is just no comparison.


----------



## Isla Valassi (3 Nov 2009)

There is a review of waterproof jackets in the December issue of Cycling Plus


----------



## JackE (3 Nov 2009)

The new "light" range from Paramo is well worth considering. In over 30 years of hiking/cycling I've not found a waterproof jacket that breathes as well as Paramo. I have a Velez smock and it's the best jacket I've ever owned. The new Velez Adventure Light is lighter and not quite as warm as the older model, it sounds perfect for cycling.


----------

